# Netbeans -CMP Entity Beans Problem



## qwertz (5. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar Probleme mit Netbeans und MySQL

Wenn ich ein neues Schema erstelle und alle verfügbaren Tabellen auswähle erstellt Netbeans keine EntityBeans - Bug?.
Wähle ich nur ein paar aus werden sie erstellt. 
Das wäre alles nicht so schlimm aber wenn ich nachträglich nochmal ein Schema anlege und eine Tabele auswähle die Primärschlüssel anderer Tabellen enthält erstellt Netbeans auch die Entity Beans für diese Tabellen nochmal und setzt eine Zahl an das Ende des Dateinnamen(UserEB1 etc.)
Funktioniert zwar würde ich aber gerne vermeiden.

Mittlerweile ist auch noch das Problem aufgetreten das ich ein paar Datentypen in meiner Datenbank ändern muss.
Wie wirkt sich das in Netbeans aus bzw. kann ich Netbeans dazu bringen die Änderungen aus der Datenbank automatisch zu übernehmen.


Ich finde leider keine anständige Literatur zu dem Thema, deshalb wäre ich schon dankbar wenn mir jemand eine gute Anlaufstelle zum Theme ejbql nennen könnte.


Danke


----------



## bronks (5. Dez 2006)

qwertz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Mittlerweile ist auch noch das Problem aufgetreten das ich ein paar Datentypen in meiner Datenbank ändern muss.
> Wie wirkt sich das in Netbeans aus bzw. kann ich Netbeans dazu bringen die Änderungen aus der Datenbank automatisch zu übernehmen ...


Das macht der EjbContainer für Dich. Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß MySql nicht verstehen wird, was EJB überhaupt möchte. Da gibt es ein mittelschweres Kompatibilitätsproblem zu dem mir noch keiner eine Lösung bieten konnte.

Aus o.g. Grund verwende ich Datenbanken, welche zu EJB kompatibel sind z.B. Postgres, DB2, MS-SQL


----------



## qwertz (5. Dez 2006)

@ bronks danke für deine Antwort.

Bin leider gezwungen MySQL zu nehmen


----------



## bronks (6. Dez 2006)

Wer zwingt Dich denn dazu? Erzähl bitte kurz und knapp über das Projekt ... Sinn und Zweck ... würde mich echt interessieren. 

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du immer an den EntityBeans und der DB gleichzeitig drehen müssen.


----------



## qwertz (7. Dez 2006)

Mach das im Rahmen eines Projektes für meine Hochschule.
https://onlinecareer.dev.java.net/


----------

